# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > پروژه Mono >  Mono Android

## Unknownlive

بله دوستان بلخره شما می تونید پروژه مونو را با برنامه نویسی برای اندروید تجربه کنید البته خیلی خوبه که این کار با SDK های واسط انجام نمی شود و از همون SDK شرکت گوگل استفاده می کنه توضیحات تکمیلی + اموزش رو در بخش مربوطه گذاشتم دوست داشتین سر بزنین
پروژه مونو برای اندروید

----------

